# Which Monitor Next?



## PhilK (May 25, 2010)

Hey all,

I have that 'no new herp' void in my life at the moment.. 

Went over to my mate's place last night and saw his brand new rough scale python babies... His two BHPs he ordered weren't ready so he got given roughies instead... damn him.

Anyway the whole thing really made me want new herps and I wouldn't mind saving up for some rough scaleds but am totally in love with my ackies and think monitors are just awesome.

Can anybody give me advice on what monitor to go for next? Ideally I want a monitor or 2 that will be OK in a 2m long enclosure for its/their whole life.. I don't want more ackies or anything identical to ackies.. can anybody give me another idea? Black headed monitor, heath? I really have no idea.

Species name and common name would be helpful because I certainly am no whizz..

Cheers guys really appreciate it. Would consult my reptiles of Australia book but I can't find it..


----------



## snowsnake (May 25, 2010)

what about sandies?, i really like the flavs


----------



## snowsnake (May 25, 2010)

and wouldn't a heath(rosenberg) monitor need a bigger enclosure than 2m?, they are a pretty good sized monitor


----------



## 152Boy (May 25, 2010)

Gillens moniters i think it is, or pygmy mulga moniters. I have been looking for some myself. i have only seen a pair but they were amazing little guys. the lady that had them said they only grow to about 30- 40 cm long ( i may be wrong there) but definatly a small moniter so they would prob be fine in a 2 m enclosure. they are awesome


----------



## Kenshin (May 25, 2010)

so you have done ackies, do an aboreal species now like tristis or scalaris i have kept them both and they are great

i love monitors and this is the first time i dont actually possess any next year i might look into some small species iv never kept like brevicaudia or caudolineatus or even some of the rock hopping guys like kimberly rock monitors

depending how wide and tall and how you have that 2m enclosure set up to you could go for a small locale of flavirufus they get alot smaller then gouldii


----------



## PhilK (May 25, 2010)

Gillens are too much like ackies for me, and heath and sand goanna are probably too big.

_Varanus tristis_ are awesome - I would love some of them.. how much are they? _Scalaris_ aren't bad ether.. price? Do they both get to the same size range?

Kimberley rock monitors are brilliant too.. they are quite expensive right?


----------



## PhilK (May 25, 2010)

What about the Pilbara rock monitor?


----------



## Kenshin (May 25, 2010)

there are no pilbaras on licence, scalaris are small this guy was an adult male





tristis are variable in colour and size dependent on locale there are some NT locales that are large and the southwest WA ones are huge and black while the central aus/qld ones are more orientalis sized
gillens i think are quiet different to ackies but each to theyre own the heath will be to big and so would a gouldii but the subspecies varanus gouldii flavirufus get alot smaller and are more colourfull to boot


----------



## cris (May 25, 2010)

How high is the enclosure? Mitchells water monitors are another species worth considering.


----------



## Kenshin (May 25, 2010)

cris said:


> How high is the enclosure? Mitchells water monitors are another species worth considering.


 
iv always wanted mitchells ever since i saw them at perth zoo, never seen them availible though


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

scalaris are great little monitors and there are a few locales to choose from as well, i keep the pellewensis form and their great they are the same size roughly as a tristis but aren't nearly as flighty a 2m enclosure would be fine for them as adults


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2010)

So it looks like it'll be a toss up between tristis and scalaris mainly. I love the look of the dark tristis.

What about kymberley rock monitors?

Do mitchell's water monitors need to have water in the enclosure?


----------



## richardsc (May 26, 2010)

yeah mate,the mitchels need water,preferably heated,similar to mertens but they wont need the room of mertens as there smaller,tristis are pretty cool,there are many forms to choose from including the freckled forms,kimberley rocks would be nice,but very expensive,pilbarras id imagine being even more expensive,not sure if there even available,but both beautiful monitors,we cant keep alot of these species in vic,but if we could id love spotted trees and mitchells,plus many more species,lol,they are quite addictive


----------



## richardsc (May 26, 2010)

oh and flavi males still get pretty big,females are alot smaller though,not all gouldi flavirufus are small,most in captivity ive seen are actually quite sizable,and thats when u can find pure flavies,theres a heck of alot of gouldi cross flavi gouldis getting around


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2010)

Don't think I'm ready for an enclosure with a water part, so might give the Mitchell's waters a miss.. What is the price range on Kimberley rocks?

So scalaris or a dark tristis it is.. can't find much on here about either though.


----------



## mun1984 (May 26, 2010)

I researched on Kimberly's a few months ago, and I vaguely remember $800 for a single monitor. I say be prepared for 4 digits when it comes to Kimberlys!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 26, 2010)

Kimberely rocks are the best! I saw some day old kimbos and red barred form kimbos at reptile city, they are brilliant monitors, and grow to a fairly small size. Don't let the price tag put you off, go for the Kimberleys!

http://www.freewebs.com/reptilecity/apps/photos/photo?photoid=78630854


----------

